# Designing ChromaDepth 3D Haunt Images



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Designing ChromaDepth 3D Images

*Tools and Resources:* Use a photo editing software program _(like Photoshop)_ to create and test your illusions. It's a lot quicker than hand drawing and coloring. You can easily manipulate colors and try different effects with the ChromaDepth glasses on. Comic books are terrific resources to get action-packed scenes for your haunt images and should be a go-to. They are already outlined in black which is very helpful getting the colors separated to give you great depth. Start by collecting many images of a subject you are thinking of using. Scan into the computer so you have them in the .jpg file format. Now you have a pallet of choices you can use in Photoshop. Next, collect images of the backgrounds you are thinking of using. Backgrounds can be a wall of barrels, pipes, stacks of boxes, mountains....anything that would be faraway in your scene. You will be making these blue because blue background images are critical to get maximum depth in your panel.

*Create Canvas:* Measure the size of the actual haunt panel you will be painting. If it's 5' wide and 8' tall make a black canvas in Photoshop to be 5" wide and 8" tall so it will keep the correct proportions. 

*Background*: Now look through your pallet of background choices and pick out what you'd like as the background in your scene. Use the *'Lasso'* tool or *'Magic Wand Tool'* to select the outline of the background. Right click _*'Copy'*_ and then right click _*'Paste'*_ into the canvas you are working in. Using the *'Move'* tool you can resize it and move around the canvas until you get in into a place that looks good to you.

Make the background blue using the *'Adjust Hue/Saturation'* tool to make it as blue as you can. If you need it to be even bluer, use the *'Color Variations'* tool to add more blue. 












*Subjects:* For the subjects use the same procedure as you did for the background. Continue to take bits and pieces of the .jpg images until you've constructed a scene that looks good to you. Don't be afraid to try out different colors. With the ChromaDepth 3D glasses on, keep messing around with the colors until you get a nice deep, impressive scene.












*Outline:* Once you are satisfied with the composition and the colors, outline the main subjects in black. I like to use the *'Spray'* brush so the outline fades away at the edges. 












*Thin Lines:* Then make the *'Spray'* brush thinner and go over all the lines in the composition so it is clearer and helps separate the colors even more.












*Shading and Details:* Using the *'Spray'* brush again but more translucent and wider, shade the subjects so they get a more rounded appearance and will look 3D even without the glasses. They will now start to look alive.

Finally, add little details that help make the picture look more active and will help with the ChromaDepth illusion you are after. 













Photoshop helps/tricks:

*Clone:* If you need to expand a section of a subject, use the *'Clone Stamp'* tool. You can also make a *'Pattern Stamp'* tool and use that for even wider areas.












*Poster Edges Filter:* If you have background or subject art that is too realistic or is a photograph not in the comic book style, you can make it so. Under *'Filters/Artistic'* select the *'Poster Edges'* filter. With a few adjustments, it will now take on the comic-book style. 












*Plastic Wrap Filter:* This filter is used to make things look shiny, wet and dimensional. I like to use it for toxic ooze. Can also be used for blood. First, outline and fill in with color the toxic ooze. Using the *'Dodge'* tool _(for highlights)_ and the *'Burn'* tool _(for lowlights),_ make the ooze look a bit more 3D. Select the *'Plastic Wrap'* filter. Finally, use the *'Smudge'* tool drawn downward to give it some sense of gravity.












*Play with filters:* Filters are a lot of fun and do amazing effects with the click of a mouse. Try some out to see if you like the changes. 

*Undo:* Use the *'Undo'* tool a lot. You can test things out and then hit *'Undo'* to see the previous version. This allows you to try out ideas without committing to it if you don't like it.


_Thanks for checking out this tutorial._


----------



## Winklesun (Nov 1, 2008)

Well done once again!
Thanks!


----------



## jrmullens (Jul 6, 2010)

Awesome. I can't wait to put this to use in the 3-D maze at the haunt I'm working at.


----------



## phil121 (Oct 25, 2009)

I love your chromadepth panels Terra. I wish i could set up a haunt like yours, just don't have any room to do it. Keep up the great work i love seeing the new and inspiring ideas you come up with. 

Phil


----------



## Winklesun (Nov 1, 2008)

You have probably already mentioned this in a previous post but... 
Where did you buy your glasses??
I know you said the 3D glasses from the theatre don't work. (tried them, they don't. Not that I doubted you or anything!) 
Tried the ones that are red one side green the other from Journey to the center of the earth. They work, kind of but not great.
Have the Crayola 3D (clear lenses) and they work really well but they are kind of expensive.
I only have two pair so I was hoping I could make some with the red and blue cellophane trick but I don't think that is going to work. (since the green and red ones weren't impressive )


----------



## triplej2002 (May 9, 2006)

Thanks so much for this video. We've used the Chromadepth glasses for several years now, but I've never really gotten to do large panels like you've done. I'm attempting that this year. I'd also like to know where you get your glasses and if they're cheaper than what I get. I purchase mine from 3DStereo.com. Their cardboard framed glasses are $2.45 each, where the plastic frames are $7.95. I first bought the cardboard, but they aren't as durable. A couple of years ago I finally purchased plastic frames, but they are so expensive that I really don't like strangers using them (only family and friends), because I don't want them growing legs. What do you use?


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Yip! Glad this is a help 




Winklesun said:


> You have probably already mentioned this in a previous post but...
> Where did you buy your glasses??
> I know you said the 3D glasses from the theatre don't work. (tried them, they don't. Not that I doubted you or anything!)
> Tried the ones that are red one side green the other from Journey to the center of the earth. They work, kind of but not great.
> ...





triplej2002 said:


> Thanks so much for this video. We've used the Chromadepth glasses for several years now, but I've never really gotten to do large panels like you've done. I'm attempting that this year. I'd also like to know where you get your glasses and if they're cheaper than what I get. I purchase mine from 3DStereo.com. Their cardboard framed glasses are $2.45 each, where the plastic frames are $7.95. I first bought the cardboard, but they aren't as durable. A couple of years ago I finally purchased plastic frames, but they are so expensive that I really don't like strangers using them (only family and friends), because I don't want them growing legs. What do you use?


While I was building the haunt panels I had a thread up where we discussed ChromaDepth at length and you may see lot of answers to questions you haven't even thought of: http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/90189-starting-3d-wall-panels.html

In regards to the glasses. Here's what I said there:

_Last year I did plan to give the kids the glasses. It was intended to be their treat but I tempted them to trade them back in for candy or glow bracelets. To my surprise, they kind of automatically put them in the collection bin. I think they've been trained by 3D movies or something. Afterward, I counted them all up and every single one was returned  and about 10 or so too messed up to be used again. I had 400 ToTs so that really took me for a loop...happily  _

_I bought the paper ones (standard resolution) in a big bulk order but they were still kind of pricey (50 cents each). I'm hoping that the prices will come down soon too. It's still new 3D technology so there's just a few places you can get them. If anyone is thinking of trying this the good news I would just buy enough to be used rotationally. But I would get the plastic framed ones so they could take the beating better. For my 400 ToTs I would buy 20-30 of them and just make sure I got them back when they exited the haunt. This year, I will actually be collecting them in the center of the haunt when they transition to the normal lighted maze. _

_Which brings me to another point: You actually need to make sure you hand them the glasses just prior to entering the 3D section. Then as soon as they exit the 3D section, have them take it off. Last year we handed it to them telling them to not wear them until they met me (in the middle) who let them into the 3D part. Well, kids being kids, they just put them on at the start and so they were looking at normal lighting stuff with the glasses on.  Grr...well, kids ...._


I had tagged onto a bulk order of glasses with a pro-haunt. Unfortunately their deadline has passed to place new orders. The minimum order is 1,000 glasses. But again, I suggest that is not necessary.  


Here's a place that has reasonable priced glasses. Paper-framed: http://www.the3dmarket.com/Paper/chromadepth.asp Plastic- framed glasses: http://www.the3dmarket.com/Plastic/chromadepthstandard.asp

The Crayola glasses are ChromaDepth glasses.


----------



## Winklesun (Nov 1, 2008)

thanks for the info


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks for the great tips, Terra. Now I just have to find a place that still sells comic books.


----------



## asterix0 (Dec 21, 2008)

I tried this using a poster board and neon paint from a craft store. The effect is fantastic!


----------



## jenawade (Oct 8, 2006)

I just bought 50 of the crayola 3D glasses for $22 total. They're hand held - they don't have the ear piece. Mine are for our indoor Halloween party, so they'll work out just fine.
Glasses


----------



## asterix0 (Dec 21, 2008)

I bought 50 pair of paper glasses today too.

I'm thinking about making a costume with neon fabric paint to use in the backlight room. mixing 3d panels with an actor could be awesome!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Screaming Demons said:


> Thanks for the great tips, Terra. Now I just have to find a place that still sells comic books.


Your welcome. Oh, here's another tip. Comic books are apps now on iPod and iPads. That's where I got the Terminator Salvation comics from. Did screen captures and *Bam!* got some great art in digital form.



asterix0 said:


> I tried this using a poster board and neon paint from a craft store. The effect is fantastic!


Woot! Glad to hear other people's reactions of it. 



jenawade said:


> I just bought 50 of the crayola 3D glasses for $22 total. They're hand held - they don't have the ear piece. Mine are for our indoor Halloween party, so they'll work out just fine.
> Glasses


That is a GREAT DEAL! Nice find!



asterix0 said:


> I bought 50 pair of paper glasses today too.
> 
> I'm thinking about making a costume with neon fabric paint to use in the backlight room. mixing 3d panels with an actor could be awesome!


Oooh, that sounds neat!_* Very*_ interested in your concept.


----------



## Winklesun (Nov 1, 2008)

I bought these glasses too. 
Just waiting for them to arrive!


----------



## asterix0 (Dec 21, 2008)

Terra,

Have you used the chromadepth floor paintings in your haunt? They look amazing.

Asterix0


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Yes I have  I did footprints in one section, blobs of paints in another, lightning in another, spider webs and a staircase. The floor illusions are my favorite!!!!!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I just bought some of those glasses as well.

I was wondering what paint works best. I can't find much at my local stores. Does anyone know of an online suppiler?

Thanks!


----------



## Winklesun (Nov 1, 2008)

Another question please...
How do you seal your floor illusions so they will stand up to the traffic?


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

I used WildFire paint. Great...but expensive: http://www.blacklight.com/cat?openview&RestrictToCategory=Wildfire+Fluorescent+Paint

I hear that Day-glo paint is really good and less expensive: http://www.jamestowndistributors.co...?pid=4377&familyName=DayGlo+Fluorescent+Paint


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Winklesun said:


> Another question please...
> How do you seal your floor illusions so they will stand up to the traffic?


I don't. I use the paint straight and it holds up great.


----------



## Bear (Aug 24, 2009)

Hey Terra, as I said before...GREAT JOB on the effect and tutorial. We've been using this effect for years in our haunt and did away with it for the past few. I'm brininging it back this year and trying to incorporated the effect with moving objects to see if it works even better. I can't tell you how effective it is to have ANYTHING painted on the floor. People are just used to walking on flat surfaces, and when you have things floating in the air it totaly messes with thier heads.

After I get our panels back up this weekend I'll try to post pics of some them for other people to get ideas!

Kudos once again, and thanks for spilling the beans on the Hunated 3d effect!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Bear said:


> Hey Terra, as I said before...GREAT JOB on the effect and tutorial. We've been using this effect for years in our haunt and did away with it for the past few. I'm brininging it back this year and trying to incorporated the effect with moving objects to see if it works even better. I can't tell you how effective it is to have ANYTHING painted on the floor. People are just used to walking on flat surfaces, and when you have things floating in the air it totaly messes with thier heads.
> 
> After I get our panels back up this weekend I'll try to post pics of some them for other people to get ideas!
> 
> Kudos once again, and thanks for spilling the beans on the Hunated 3d effect!


Oh, I can't wait to see your pictures! I really wanted to spill the beans. There is practically *no* information about this on the web from pro haunters so I had to basically figure it out myself. Such a cool effect that us home haunters could use. Why should pro haunts have all the fun


----------



## asterix0 (Dec 21, 2008)

Terra,

Have you tried airbrushing neon craft paints? I've made some test samples using a conventional brush and the 3D effect works pretty well but I'm having trouble finding the right paint to water mix to get a good effect with an airbrush.

Thanks,
Asterix0


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

No I haven't but what I do is keep watering it down and/or mess with the air pressure until I get it to spray out of the brush. Can be maddenly frustrating to get it right. I also add Illustrator base to help give it some airbrush quality but that's optional and I'm not altogether certain that really does anything


----------



## Winklesun (Nov 1, 2008)

I have airbrushed with the cheap craft neon paints. I mix around 50/50 but have to do light layers because it runs easily. (I'm painting on lumber wrap) 
It does work but takes patience and many coats to get decent coverage.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

i would just warn the people prone to epilepsy or even fainting spells or extreme vertigo. Could end up with some very unpleasant injuries.

Anyways, You did a really really good job with it. Wish I could but I don't have ANY of the equipment required for this...no photoshop, no projector, etc. Sigh.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Si-cotik said:


> i would just warn the people prone to epilepsy or even fainting spells or extreme vertigo. Could end up with some very unpleasant injuries.
> 
> Anyways, You did a really really good job with it. Wish I could but I don't have ANY of the equipment required for this...no photoshop, no projector, etc. Sigh.


Thank you 

In regards to warning people: I can't see this affecting people like that. Unless I'm misunderstanding you.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

well for someone like me, who tends to have vertigo especially when my blood pressure is really high, it would really disorient me, not the enjoyable kind either. I would probably end up falling or fainting. I know, I've been through it before. Sounds strange, but there you have it. leave it to me to do something weird and the doctors say there is nothing wrong with me. :rolleyes


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh, I see what's your saying. Interesting. Since it's just in half of my garage would that be short enough where it doesn't affect you? Or can you take the glasses off in time if you are feeling woozy?


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

It's ironic that this has been brought up. Today I was talking with a friend about my plans. I told her about the floor illusions I would like to do. She said, "aren't you afraid someone will fall and break a leg?" 

That has me thinking I should scale back the effect to walls only. 

I'll have to look over my plans this evening. I'm almost done cleaning out and organizing my garage!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

It's not a risk. It's just really fun. What you do is stare at it, take the glasses off and then put them back on and walk over it giggling


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

That's what I was thiking. My glasses don't even have ear attachments...they have to hold them up. I can't see how this would be more dangerous than any other effect (fog, bubbles, lights, etc)

Maybe I'll make a haunt rules sign. It would be mostly humorous, but I would feel better with a warning.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Terra said:


> Oh, I see what's your saying. Interesting. Since it's just in half of my garage would that be short enough where it doesn't affect you? Or can you take the glasses off in time if you are feeling woozy?



Well if it's not long that should be cool for most, would be fine for me, but of course everyone is different. If you have anyone experiencing this yes I would suggest taking the glasses off to see if that may stop the symptoms. 

I don't mean to make it a dangerous thing. Its really wonderful!! You say you have done these before so I'm sure everything is cool. I just thought maybe a warning to the odd few who tend to feel faint or disoriented that's all.

You really do a wonderful job on all these and I really don't want to spoil your fun. Just wouldn't want some person to come and ruin your fun with a law suit....even though it was STRICTLY a voluntary thing. There always seem to be someone out there that really has to crash the party with stupidity like law suits on a voluntary walk. I was just thinking about the people who sued because of the scents in the fog making their kid sick...who probably just had athsma or something and shouldn't have been near the fog in the first place. It was mentioned somewhere on here. People will find any way they can to make money. But I guess you risk that by just walking out the front door these days and glancing at someone out the corner of your eye.

But all in all I hope it is a really big hit for you this year. Good Liuck!

P.s. also someone mentioned something about fire. A warning would be good for those who have an innate fear of fire or a memory of being caught in one I know we love to scare, but I think scaring should be resonable as well, with warnings about what may lay ahead. I'm not talking about every little detail that would give away the surprises Just think of it as one of those things you see at the rides at the carnivals or amusement parks about pregnancies and high blood pressure and stuff. Give enough hints so they can decide if it's right to go in, but not enough to spoil the fun.

Again Good luck and I wish you the best!!!!

I will shut up now


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Just thought maybe if you made firm warning and put it right where everyone could see it or urge them to read before they decide to go in (yes maybe time consuming but better safe than sorry) maybe if some stupid person did try to sue you could say the rules and warnings were right there and they decided to go in anyway.


I really feel bad making a big fuss about this. It's horrible of me. It's really all harmless fun I know. Just thought it good to warn you about the few who have symptoms like this. I guess I get it from when my dad was alive and we were going to the doctors constantly with cancer. they were surpised at his symptoms about a lot of things because "it wasn't normal". Everyone is different. I know it's not the same thing, but thought you might want to cover all the bases.

Maybe I'm just a softie for those that have problems...lol. 

anyways you can take it as you will I promise I will not say another thing about it. Just wonderful comments from now on.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks so much for all the advice and so sorry about your dad. 

Yes, we did this last year and from that experience I feel there isn't a concern enough to warrant a warning sign. But, I guess I could to have them think it's more dangerous than it is though  This illusion is like looking into a fun mirror or like a hall of mirrors because it's such a short walk-though _(half of the garage). _

I just added *'3D'* onto the banner that's going to be on the front lawn so I hope if people have symptoms like what you are saying, they will ask me for more details before going in:


----------



## asterix0 (Dec 21, 2008)

We always put up a sign describing the effects in general (e.g., strobe lights) and suggesting that people NOT come in. The visitors like it and take it as part of the haunt!  We've never had any problems and definitely plan to attempt the floor effect this year. I'm more worried about my limited painting skills than liability issues. 

However, we do work very hard to make the haunt safe (e.g., no tripping hazards, wide hallways) . After that, we have multiple levels of insurance. Terra's chroma-depth technique is one of the coolest things I've seen and we plan to make the most of it this year!!


----------



## Bear (Aug 24, 2009)

Well, as promised Terra, here are a few of our panels from several years ago. The need updating but still work...


----------



## Bear (Aug 24, 2009)

Part of the Headless Horseman:


----------



## Bear (Aug 24, 2009)

New back alley scene with 3D graffiti :


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Wow Bear...those are intense and cool! The Frankenstein is so well done and my favorite is the DO NOT ENTER. It looks soooo deep with the glasses on. 

So, what paints do you use and how often do they need repainting? Does it lose fluorescing after a time?

Thanks so much for getting these pictures up. Incredible.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Awesome works!!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Wow, Bear, great work!

Do you use canvas?


----------



## Bear (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks Terra, the graffiti paint was just your average fluorescent spray paint from lowes or home depot. They really don’t need touch-up, I was referring to needing new images when I said they need updating. Most of these panels are from 2005. Haven't had any problem with them loosing fluorescing but they aren't ever exposed to the sun neither.

Thanks Si-cotik!

And thanks to you as well Pumpkinprincess, I do paint on canvas, but the panels are painted on thin ply wood panels. Makes it easy for us in the haunt when we rearrange floor plan and such.


----------



## asterix0 (Dec 21, 2008)

Terra,

I've probably got the world's dumbest question. I just bought Wildfire paints in pint bottles. It is much thicker than I expected. How do you get paint from the pint bottles into the airbrush bottles without making a giant mess>


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

No, not a dumb question at all!!! In fact, I should have mentioned it because it's tough. 

I use a palette knife and slowly scrape and slide the paint into the airbrush bottle. It's a pain-in-the keister but, after a while, you get a bit faster at it. Then I use my finger to scrape up the dribbles and scrape that into the bottle. Here's the type of palette knife I use to get a good angle. I also use a tiny spatula occasionally:










Here's a picture of the small spatula (lower one:


----------



## asterix0 (Dec 21, 2008)

Terra,

Thanks! That makes sense, the consistency of the paint reminds me of cake frosting.

Asterix0


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I have some Wildfire on the way. I intend to brush paint most of my walls. Do you think I should thin it out first?


----------



## Winklesun (Nov 1, 2008)

I haven't used wildfire paint so this may not apply BUT...
when brushing on regular neon craft paint you get brush lines that only show when you turn
on the blacklight. It is such a nasty surprise when you think you did such a good paint job. 
Oh, this is also on tarp like material so maybe the landscape fabric would also be a different story.

I would be interested to know if anyone knows if this happens with the wildfire paint and the 
landscape fabric combo. 
Maybe my problem is my choice of materials more than anything?


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Pumpkinprincess said:


> I have some Wildfire on the way. I intend to brush paint most of my walls. Do you think I should thin it out first?


I honestly don't know how to answer that. The consistency is like cake frosting and I've wondered how more efficiently that would cover when brushed onto flat walls_ (you are talking plywood, right?)._ I still suggest you prime the subject area with white primer first, at least, and try it out to see if you like the thickness. Whenever I paint though, I'm usually always thinning paint and or least dripping my brush into water to keep things sliding along nicely on the canvas. 

I can give you a sense of what it will be like painting straight from the can. This is straight with no primer onto the garage cement floor:










The stairs show brush lines but I wanted that to help with the illusion of wood. The paint is so thick that this is just one swipe of the brush. It worked great! But, If you didn't want lines then you'd have to prime the underneath area first and perhaps give it two coats of the paint _(and thinner paint will help reduce brush lines)_. Plus, a white background under the fluorescent paint really helps make it pop. 

For the webbing, I brushed the blue on. But, for the yellow, I thinned it out a bit and put it in a squirt bottle and _'drew'_ the lines dripping it while hovering about a foot above the floor.

Here's another floor illusion. The feet are brushed on and the drips are _'dripped.'_














Here is the lightning illusion. Blue and red brushed on and the white was 'dripped.'














Winklesun said:


> I haven't used wildfire paint so this may not apply BUT...
> when brushing on regular neon craft paint you get brush lines that only show when you turn
> on the blacklight. It is such a nasty surprise when you think you did such a good paint job.
> Oh, this is also on tarp like material so maybe the landscape fabric would also be a different story.
> ...


I get brushlines from the first coat of gesso even. I use that to my advantage sometimes and when I don't want that I do one or two more coats of gesso. You'd have to do same with the paint. Here's where I wanted the brush lines (wood):


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Nice work. I'm not too concerned with brush strokes. I'm going to use black craft paper on my garage floor. It's white epoxy coated, so I needed something to cover that wasn't slippery. 

I am going to paint background only on my panels. I will either use craft paper or landscape fabric for my clown faces. I don't intend to do the same theme each year, so I wanted to have some flexibility in my panels. My IT theme is more of an overlay. Since the theme is more child- like I like the idea of something looking hand drawn. Next year I'll move towards a full 3D haunt with airbrushing.


----------



## asterix0 (Dec 21, 2008)

I was having brush mark problems and switched to one of the cheap foam brushes they sell at Home Depot and at craft stores. This gave me a more uniform result.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Terra....how many black lights do you use in your garage?


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

I have five of them. They are the 4' twin shop lights using T8 bulbs. Because I have 8' tall wall maze you have to use a bit more lighting to get the coverage evenly on the walls.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Thx! I have a 3 car garage, but it isn't as deep as yours. 

My paint came today, so I can start this weekend! 

Thanks again for all your how-tos and videos.


----------



## Bear (Aug 24, 2009)

I'll have some more panels for to look at next week Terra, you put me in the mood to go ahead and update the old ones.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Pumpkinprincess said:


> Thx! I have a 3 car garage, but it isn't as deep as yours.
> 
> My paint came today, so I can start this weekend!
> 
> ...


Yeah! Have fun painting. Just to claify, I just have the 3D section in half of the garage.

Here's a picture of one the fixtures I use:














Bear said:


> I'll have some more panels for to look at next week Terra, you put me in the mood to go ahead and update the old ones.


 
Nice! Standing by...


----------



## asterix0 (Dec 21, 2008)

Terra,

Where does white appear with respect to the other colors?


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

GREAT QUESTION!

White is generally a middle range color. It's sits behind yellow. It's even with lime green and it's little ahead of green. I still like to use it as a highlight color but I keep it translucent so the the color underneath still shows though. So, it's like I'm brighting the color some. If I had made the white _opaque_ and it was on a red item...then it would look like a depression in the image and not a highlight. It looks quite weird to your brain.

If you want to get really good highlights on an item, just use a color that sits above the color. Use white on blue and green. You can also use green or purple on blue. Lime green on green. Yellow on lime green. Orange on yellow. Red on orange. For red - the only option is you've got is a lightly brighter red. Or, darken the red and use straight red on the highlight.


----------



## Winklesun (Nov 1, 2008)

If using the cheap neon paints from the craft store and not the wildfire paints Please note:
Colors don't stay true. In other words, they don't look the same color under blacklight.
Red looks dark orange. Some yellows appear light green.


----------



## asterix0 (Dec 21, 2008)

Some craft paints are better than others. I painted some RichArt ($3 for six 4 oz bottles at AC Moore) neon red and blue next to Wildfire red and blue and didn't see much difference under UV. However, once it is thinned properly, Wildfire seems much easier to apply using an airbrush. Wildfire also seems to be the only viable alternative for white UV reactive paint.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Just wanted to give this thread a bump and give an update on my progress.

I am so loving this wildfire paint! I bought 60 masks from Oriental Trading and I'm painting them for my version of a dot room. The effect is incredible! I'm so anxious to start building my garage haunt.

My outside display goes up on October 1st. Then I will be able to starting parking my van outside and constructing my haunt walls. 

The wind has been furious here already. I would always get that panicked feeling when I heard it at night. It makes me want to jump up and check outside for runaway tombstones and props. Thankfully I won't be worrying about that this year!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Can't wait to see your pictures of the masks all painted. I bet that's gonna look amazing. 

It *is* wonderful to work on you haunt and laugh at the wind. I have two really big tarps that I put over the cover of the garage door openings once I put the walls up. They hang on hooks and are held in place with cheap cinder blocks at the ground level. Keeps wind and rain out of the opening. One of these days I'm going to paint the tarps so they look like a haunt facade...


----------



## asterix0 (Dec 21, 2008)

What a cool idea. I am looking forward to seeing the mask pictures, too.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Ok, I'm getting ready to work on my floor illusions. I like the idea of the stairs...I plan to use that. Any other floor ideas? Thx!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Here's some: floor boards with holes in the center, footsteps, pipes, eyes, gobs of goo, rope bridge, bugs, spiders...


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Footsteps, that's right! Thx!


----------



## asterix0 (Dec 21, 2008)

> I bought 60 masks from Oriental Trading and I'm painting them for my version of a dot room.


I got 60 too. I found Montana UV spray paints at an art store and have been painting them. They look amazing for so little work! I plan to mass them on am wall in the haunt.


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

This is so amazing Terra!!!!

I so want to do this! Ran out of money and time this year.... 
...but it's tops on my list next year for sure!!! 

Your tutorial is perfect, thank you.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Pumpkinprincess said:


> Ok, I'm getting ready to work on my floor illusions. I like the idea of the stairs...I plan to use that. Any other floor ideas? Thx!


Not really in the same scope but have you thought about a shallow bottomless pit? They can be done pretty simply if you are in a hurry.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I wonder what that would look like? Would it be like the long tunnel Terra painted?


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh yeah, I had the tunnel and the vortex laying on the floor when I was having a 'blacklight party' with my neice a couple of months ago. It was really fun and disorientating. Here's a picture of the vortex. Wish we took a picture of the teddy bear in the center of it. THAT was funny!










Here's some floor illusion pictures The Darkness used:


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

wow that is some serious serious blacklighting WOW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

OMG...I love it! Going to start today! Nothing beats a nasty, windy, rainy day then painting for Halloween in my warm, dry garage!


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

I'd love to see the pics of the sides of the walls too give us a shot of the whole party.........


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

That was the one good shot I have 'cause these are my dad's pictures and most of them were _*very* _blurry. heh. 

It was a hoot though. The neice and I grabbed almost all of my panels and strew them around the room (floors and walls). It was BRIGHT!


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

awsome i want to start my 3d now for next year hope it turns out as good as yours or even close and i'll be happy...........


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I wanted to take the opportunity to thank Terra for her great ideas of the 3D walkthrough. I did my garage haunt for the first time this year and used chromadepth techniques throughout. People went crazy over it! It was so much fun to create and the effect was incredible.

Can't wait to start working on next year. I'll need more glasses...many of ours walked off. We had close to 400 TOTers and I couldn't keep track at times.

Again, THANK YOU, TERRA!


----------



## Winklesun (Nov 1, 2008)

I also want to say Thanks to Terra . The kids really did love the 3D. I don't think I had one pair of glasses disappear. We had 185 kids (some return customers though) 
The instructions were, return the glasses to the pumpkin and then you will get your treat. It worked great. 
One comment from one boy to his friend was "see, I told you it would be awesomer than last year!" 
His mother "it's MORE awesome, not awesomer!" 

Thank You for all your help and instructions.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Woot! So glad you guys were successful with yours. We had a good night too. Here's some images:

Floor illusion leading them out of the 3D section:









































Another floor illusion:










































Floor illusion meeting wall panel:












































Me:


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Terra,

Absolutely incredible work and ideas.

I found some comic books that fit with my theme for next year, and the art work is great. I never would have thought of looking at comics without you. Many thanks!

Shawn


----------



## Haunted Dogs (Jun 15, 2007)

Many thanks from me too Terra! Mine was a vERY rough version...was trying to use cardboard and we had a very strange, wet Oct when it's normally dry as a bone around here. So I didn't get a chance to paint until the day before the party. So I just tried to copy some of your ideas, plus added in some flowers, spiders and skulls that had painted.


I do want to give a heads up though on my use of cardboard...it DID work, but will probably not use it again, except for maybe the floor. What I did use was the 4x8 sheets of insulation foam, painted black with regular latex wall paint. And for the flourescent paints I used just basic flourescent paints you can get anywhere. I'm sure it wasn't as nice as the high powered stuff, but if anyone wants to try the 3D affect but are intimidated at the thought of putting a lot of $$ into it, don't sweat it! The foam and cheap paint worked fine. I did use some pieces of 2x4 wood as the base and pvc pipes as the frame (went up almost 8ft to the top of the awning). We platic tied the foam boards to the pvc, it was sturdy but I think next year we'll put some black duct tape on the foam before the plstic ties go through it to make sure it doesn't tear. We had over 150 TOT'ers and some went through more than once and it all held up very well!

I ran out of time so never did get anything painted for the ground. I think for next year I'll take some fiberboard type panels I got from work (already painted black) and pre-paint steps & some of the other things people have suggested. Then I just need to tape them down to the ground that day. I'm also going to ask the neighbor's son to paint some things on black poster board, or something like that and then we can just tape it to the foam board. That would make it easy to get him to help out, and get things done in advance.


One more comment...the black duct tape I got from the same place those little battery powered LED spotlights came from (the Tool Shed???, can't remember) was awesome! That was the BEST duct tape I've ever seen! It sure was a PITA to take off though, because it was there to stay! I'll get more of that stuff again for the really important spots. 

Thanks again Tera! You sure are an inspiration.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Screaming Demons, glad it can help 




Haunted Dogs said:


> Many thanks from me too Terra! Mine was a vERY rough version...was trying to use cardboard and we had a very strange, wet Oct when it's normally dry as a bone around here. So I didn't get a chance to paint until the day before the party. So I just tried to copy some of your ideas, plus added in some flowers, spiders and skulls that had painted.
> 
> 
> I do want to give a heads up though on my use of cardboard...it DID work, but will probably not use it again, except for maybe the floor. What I did use was the 4x8 sheets of insulation foam, painted black with regular latex wall paint. And for the flourescent paints I used just basic flourescent paints you can get anywhere. I'm sure it wasn't as nice as the high powered stuff, but if anyone wants to try the 3D affect but are intimidated at the thought of putting a lot of $$ into it, don't sweat it! The foam and cheap paint worked fine. I did use some pieces of 2x4 wood as the base and pvc pipes as the frame (went up almost 8ft to the top of the awning). We platic tied the foam boards to the pvc, it was sturdy but I think next year we'll put some black duct tape on the foam before the plstic ties go through it to make sure it doesn't tear. We had over 150 TOT'ers and some went through more than once and it all held up very well!
> ...


Yeah! So did the kids like the illusion? What did you think of it? and great idea about using the cardboard on the floor! Especially for people that don't want it permanently there. I don't mind so much but not sure the next owners would  This year I changed up one of the old floor illusions and so painted over the old one with flat black exterior paint.

I giggled when I read about your duct tape being hard to remove. I outline the maze in duct tape on the floor prior to hanging the walls up. I leave the duct tape on the floor for the year. This Halloween, I changed up a bit of the maze so peeled off some of the old duct tape. Well, when I was walking by one of the places where the duct tape was... all of a sudden I lost a shoe! It was still stuck on the remnants of the glue from the tape! Hee!


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Use masking tape for floor layouts. It holds up pretty well, patches easily and is easy to peel up.

I like the idea of cardboard (or maybe some other type of panel) for the floor. I've never had very good luck painting floors of any type. It never seems to hold up. Cardboard would be great because the paint would soak in better and wouldn't be as likely to chip.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I used clear shipping tape. Worked really well. My floor illusions were the biggest hit of the night.


----------



## Winklesun (Nov 1, 2008)

I used chalk to outline where I wanted my walls. 
Most of my floor pictures were painted on tar paper. Worked great. 
A couple were on lumber wrap.. bad choice. Had a party saturday night and it was all chipping off. Stayed up until 4:00 A.M. sunday morning redoing the picture on tar paper! 
The one other picture on the lumber wrap was in a low traffic area but was still pretty battered by the end of halloween night.


----------

